# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  Superbowl

## Diablo 3 Boost Pro

Who you guys got for this superbowl.Im rooting for the eagles myself. I am heading to a friends for some beer and ribs, what are yall upto?

----------


## ktmabc

What do u mean?? are you crazy??????
word cookies answers

scratch games

archery games

----------

